# AFI 2010 Loans, Grants, and Scholarships



## leemyoung (Mar 23, 2010)

I am starting this new topic hoping to get information concerning AFI financing for accepted AFI fellows.  I would like to know, apart from FAFSA subsidized and unsubsidized loans, how past and current students have paid for AFI.

I have recently been accepted into the school.  I am a white 23 year old student.  I have an undergraduate degree and my father makes under 60,000 a year.  Of course, I created this topic for everyone to benefit from, so if your background is very different from mine, please post anyways as it might help someone else.  

I have applied for FAFSA (both subsidized and unsubsidized).  I am considering applying for the FAFSA plus loan, but would like to know whether it covers the estimated living expenses given by AFI.  When I find that information, I'll post it here.


----------



## leemyoung (Mar 23, 2010)

The FAFSA plus loan does cover the estimated living expenses given in the tuition cost if you are eligible.


----------



## levimfs (Mar 23, 2010)

I am also an accepted fellow, who is trying to figure out ways to pay for AFI.  I am a 27 year old veteran of the Navy. I am willing to take out any loans that I can to pay for school. I was under the impression that the loans available would only cover up to 40k. Am I mistaken? I haven't received my financial aid package yet... Has anyone else?


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 23, 2010)

levimfs,

I'm a college academic advisor and was wondering if you qualify for the new Post 911/ Chapter 33 GI Bill. If you do you may want to consider applying for it. It could help you out with your cost of tuition. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2010)

Wondering about the same thing.


----------



## leemyoung (Mar 23, 2010)

I believe the subsidized and unsubsidized FAFSA cover up to 20,000 dollars of your tuition cost.  The FAFSA plus covers both the tuition cost and the estimated living expenses.  In order to get the FAFSA plus loan you must have completed undergrad.  So, you could potentially be loaned 64,950.  I would definitely check into the GI bill though.  That would be great.


----------



## Kieran (Mar 23, 2010)

My understanding of the financial aid payouts is the same as leemyoung's.

My plan was to apply to subsidized and unsubsidized FAFSA for 20,000 and also apply for Grad Plus, in which I would still be eligible for 44,950. A person could apply to Grad Plus and receive the full amount for tuition and living expenses (64,950, if completed undergrad). But the interest rate for the subsidized and unsubsidized FAFSA loans is set lower than the Grad Plus, so it seems best to get as much from the regular FAFSA loans and then any additional aid needed from Grad Plus.


----------



## levimfs (Mar 23, 2010)

From what I understand I used up my GI Bill in my first four years of college and in my last semester as an undergrad they extended the bill to five years? But I always assumed that I wasnt eligible for the final year, because my benefits were exhausted prior to the extension. 

Does anyone know what kind of credit rating is needed to be eligible for the grad plus and if a cosigner is allowed?


----------

